# Leaking Naked PF



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Just taken delivery of my Naked PF and 15g VST basked. I have had great results from the VST Basket with my Gaggia Clasic and the standard PF and thought it best time to make the leap to the naked PF.

Im finding the Naked PF isn't a great fit within the Gagia Clasic group head, it's a little tricky to slide and lock in however most annoying is the little drips from the side when in brew.

I purchased the naked PF from Coffee hit along with VST Basket, just wondering if anyone else has had the same problem or if you may have any suggestions to resolve?

ive posted a video link so you can see it in action:






appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Presume you're locking the PF on tightly? If so, maybe time to replace the gasket.


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

It's a new Gaggia Clasic and the standard Clasic Portafilter works fine in the machine so wouldn't have thought it requires a new gasgit. I am also tightening the Naked PF as far as a dare.

its stumped me!


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

The basket is probably sitting a fraction lower in the naked pf than it does in the standard. Normally this just means you need to turn the portafilter further round to get it tight. E.g 5 oclock instead of 6. If you can't get a tight seal then new gasket time.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Is the basket seated fully into the portafilter? My naked pf goes further round than the standardwith the same basket.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

are you sure it isn't spurters from the naked basket floor, channelling?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I wouldn't faff about, just replace the gasket, minimal cost and you will know pretty soon if that's the cause.

Ian


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

In the video the shot looks great and the drips are pure water so it's obviously not channeling or spritzers. It's almost certainly a bad seal between basket and gasket. It seems odd that a new machine should have a worn gasket, especially as you say the standard one fits without leaking.

I was going to say have you checked and cleaned the gasket in case there are coffee residues preventing a proper seal. Also, have you tried swapping back to the Gaggia basket in the naked, or the VST in the old portafilter just to try and eliminate possibilities.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Does it lock round further than the original PF?

Where did you get the Naked PF from?

My first guess was as hotmetal said a worn gasket, but as the original is ok then I'm guessing the lugs maybe slightly different on 2 PF's.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Try the naked PF with the stock basket.

Ive come across this issue and found the VST does not allow a good seal. May need a bigger seal but this may mean PF does not lock at 6 o'clock


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As already mentioned a good looking pour, as the leaking water is clear it is from above the coffee puck. Have you checked the gasket /seal is clean ? you only need a couple of grains of coffee on the seal for it to leak. Try using an angled seal brush or you can fold a sponge, press tightly into the groove and and rotate around. Group head will be hot but it can be done.

Also examine the sealing flange on the basket, look for dent's , nicks or damage.


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions- I had tried swapping the portafilters around with the VST basket and it worked great with the standard Gaggia portafilter.

as suggested I tried locking the naked PF in tighter to about 5 o'clock and that actually solved the problem (with the VST basket) I was a little afraid of damaging the machine so obviously didn't tighten it hard enough - I need to remember the machine was built to work under high pressure so it can take a bit of force!

I also cleaned out any coffee ground from around the group head so that might have helped.

I'll watch out for the VST basket not making a good seal - you can see that the ridge isn't as high as the standard baskets.


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Also - thanks for the comments Re the pour. Will keep practising and honing my skills. Although I now need a new set of scales - the leaking from portafilter has buggered it up - keeps alternating the weight!

Seen a few suggestions on the forums so will pick one of those sets up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad we were able to help. It would've been a shame if kit that is supposed to help makes it worse! And the shot looked far too nice to be unintentionally diluted! Always a good idea to whip round with a group brush to keep the gasket clean! It's also quite often the case that aftermarket PFs don't lock in at exactly the same angle as the supplied one. My Rocket branded naked also locks in a wee bit further round cf the supplied spouted one. Solved that with a Cafelat silicone gasket. I had no problems with leakage when using the VST with either my old Classic or the R58 so not sure what that's all about but glad it's sorted for you.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I've given up with VST's period. I use the stock basket on my machine, admittedly not a classic, and seem to get consistently better tasting coffee


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I dit have ones with a non make PF that the height of the PF was to much for the basket, so I sand down this 0.5 mm that did the job.


----------

